# It's my birthday



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

But didn't want to say that I'm 23 already


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

fook me mate,, yer fair gettin on a bit,, HB


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bit needy ?

Best change your user name


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday Boost. Hole you had a good un.


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

roddy said:


> fook me mate,, yer fair gettin on a bit,, HB


Cheeky sod, I haven't passed my sell by date thanks 



tonksy26 said:


> Bit needy ?
> 
> Best change your user name


Silly me should have thought of that one :lol: doh!. 
Yes definitely needy in terms of help with modding and no I can't change it now can I?. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

t'mill said:


> Happy Birthday Boost. Hole you had a good un.


t'mill thanks mate,
got back not tok long ago from the curry house and felt like a fat bloke driving back in my TT as I over ate with that coffee :lol:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Happy birthday Boost23 (now). Have a great day.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Boost, *Happy Birthday*..

*........Bl**dy Youngsters...........*

Hoggy.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

boost22 said:


> But didn't want to say that I'm 23 already


Who cares ...


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Happy birthday Boost23 (now). Have a great day.


Was the 15th but thanks all the same TGB 

Have a lovely day


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Boost, *Happy Birthday*..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww that's ever so sweet of you Hoggy  

Bl**dy youngsters must mean your not as young?.
As long as your decent that's all that matters 

Thanks again.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Happy birthday mate

Redsilverblue - pointless remark eh? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Happy belated birthday Boost. I hope you had a good one


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> Happy birthday mate
> 
> Redsilverblue - pointless remark eh? :roll:


Cheers muz1990

Yeah as per usual the trolls are out :lol: :wink:

Ps just trying to ignor the trolls as my TT comes second and then friends f*** the foe  
Wonder how many dogs are going to come to its rescue  


A3DFU said:


> Happy belated birthday Boost. I hope you had a good one


A3DFU Your a star mate, almost didn't see the link on me iplod lol 

Thanks guys


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

boost22 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Happy belated birthday Boost. I hope you had a good one
> ...


You're welcome. Now where's that piece of birthday cake :wink: :lol:


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Take a slice as I've saved it for the forum 
download/file.php?id=41649&mode=view


----------



## mario_blue_eyes (Sep 15, 2013)

Happy bday mate.


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

mario_blue_eyes said:


> Happy bday mate.


Thanks matey


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

boost22 said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday mate
> ...


Look you, the Onecell, I have no intentions in giving you a free troll meal, so please do me a favour - go and talk to your foot, not me.


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

redsilverblue said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > muz1990 said:
> ...


BLEEP BLEEP BLEEP TROLL ALERT!!! TROLL ALERT!!!

It was my birthday and still got trolling haters


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Boost22 - have you started a gang war at some point here? where does all the abuse come from :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

redsilverblue said:


> boost22 said:
> 
> 
> > But didn't want to say that I'm 23 already
> ...


That was a bit nasty. :?

If you really didn't care, why did you make a remark at all?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

boost22 said:


> But didn't want to say that I'm 23 already


So?

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> Boost22 - have you started a gang war at some point here? where does all the abuse come from :lol:


Muz1990 I've joined the forum for help and advice not to get abuse from low life obnoxious people and that's that mate.
I'm not a trouble maker and you can see who the real trouble makers are.
They'll be here to make pathetic comments and excuses soon enough.

Thanks



brian1978 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > boost22 said:
> ...


Trash is all I can say mate, low life scum who have no consideration for others.
People say this site is great, I say the helpful decent people are great and the rest who like causing trouble are plain and simple scum.

Sorry for the rant but I'm here to learn and get help and advice not be treated like the trashy type who have attitudes like some on here are.


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

igotone said:


>


Not with the likes of these trolls making these stupid comments about not caring.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

boost22 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


What is the "Troll" thing all about boosty? Is any one who doesnt agree with you a Troll? Or is there a specific set of requirements that must be met in order to achieve Troll status?

Just curious :roll:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > boost22 said:
> ...


Very nasty and intentional too 

Only Muxleys 'birthday' tread can go on for a week :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Happy birthday to Mux

Happy birthday to Muxgt

Happy birthday to Wireless

Happy birthday to KPrincess

Happy birthday to boost22

Happy birthday to Rachel (Kprincess alias)

Happy birthday to Ms/Mrs Begum

Happy birthday to Shahid

Think I got them all covered :lol:


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

No point wasting my text on pond life as we know them as. ciao


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Opps missed one

Happy Birthday Rahala :-*


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

jamman said:


> Happy birthday to Mux
> 
> Happy birthday to Muxgt
> 
> ...


 :lol: 
The contribution to this forum's stats made by Mux alone over the last 18 months has to be significant


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

jamman said:


> Opps missed *one*
> 
> Happy Birthday Rahala :-*


 Two!
_
Forgot_ M11 UXX.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

who the feck is Mux :lol: ?

someone whos made tons of accounts and been a totall dousch?


----------



## marttin666 (Aug 28, 2013)

Happy birthday yeah its mega late but a post is a post i wanna get in the sacred classified section lol


----------



## boost22 (May 22, 2013)

marttin666 said:


> Happy birthday yeah its mega late but a post is a post i wanna get in the sacred classified section lol


Thank you marttin well appreciated


----------

